
More Irish people committed suicide under EU austerity than 30 yrs of conflict - mbgaxyz
https://www.thejournal.ie/suicide-austerity-troubles-ireland-tim-pat-coogan-3124487-Dec2016
======
s_dev
Suicide is a weird statistic. It can almost be a indicator of progress and
prosperity in some respcts e.g. suicides rates are high in places like Sweden
and Japan and low in places that are very deprived parts of Africa/Asia.
Theres a cultural component, a chronological one, a climate one, a
psychological, phsiological one etc.

I found the whole article pointless really.

Plenty of intersting things can be said about the Troubles/Irish Financial
Crisis but comparing the Troubles to the austerity policies in the Republic
during from 08' to 12' isn't that useful nor does it produce insight.

~~~
HNLurker2
>Suicide is a weird statistic. It can almost be a indicator of progress and
prosperity in some respcts e.g. suicides rates are high in places like Sweden
and Japan and low in places that are very deprived parts of Africa/Asia.
Theres

Ted Kaczynski intensifies. Bring back the freedom from Industry... Opsss I am
anarchistic again.

------
forgotmypwd123
Why have you added "EU" to the title? Don't editorialize. "EU" doesn't even
appear in the article.

~~~
s_dev
He shouldn't editorialize but as an aside the EU/IMF did encourgage the
austerity policy on Ireland on condition for receiving bailouts so there is
some partial truth there.

------
colinb
Does this account for the historical reticence of coroners to record a suicide
as such because of the stigma that might be heaped upon the dead person, and
their surviving relatives? In the 1970s religion was a much stronger force in
nearly every aspect of Irish society than it is now.

I'm inclined to believe the modern data more readily than the numbers from the
troubles.

~~~
detaro
Despite the headline here, it isn't looking at suicides during the troubles,
but people _killed_.

------
maxxxxx
Is Ireland in such bad shape? I thought they were a big success story during
the 90s and 2000s.

~~~
s_dev
Ireland is in very good shape economically. Current problems though include a
property crisis in Dublin, sharpening inequality and the problem Brexit
presents to certain industries like Tourism and Agriculture.

